# How to know what driver to specify in wpa_supplicant

## ShanaXXII

I do have wpa_supplicant working. But I want to know how to know what driver to specify in /etc/conf.d/net

I have wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -qq"; got it from a forum question before

But how did they know what driver to use? :\

----------

## charles17

Check loc.cit 5 of https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

Also, note that this certain line is/was only a workaround for a bug in the older versions of wpa_supplicant.

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Check loc.cit 5 of https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant
> 
> Also, note that this certain line is/was only a workaround for a bug in the older versions of wpa_supplicant.

 

Thanks

----------

